# Homemade winger satisfaction



## Kentucky Lab

I was on the verge of ordering a gunners-up w/ dogtra electronics, but I have seen some threads where people have been making the "homemade version". I just wondered if those of you that have built your own wingers, if you have any downsides to them and if they are really worth the money saved? How is the durability? I only have one dog to train, but I train him with marks about 3-4 times a week and I plan on using it for years to come. Any advice is appreciated....
Matt


----------



## thunderdog

Homemade wingers can be just as good as the commercial wingers. Typically the hardest part is getting a safe, reliable release mechanism. If you were only going to build one winger, it is probably better just to buy one. By the time you buy all the materials and the time spent figuring out exactly what will and won't work, you are already behind. If you were going to build 4 or 5 wingers, then you could save some money. I think you should order 3 gunners-up with electronics and then let your friend borrow them to train with.

Call me you goober.

Joe


----------



## Misty Marsh

That's kind of a tough call :roll: . I know that a coupple of years ago I made my own simply becasue I did'nt have the $$ to buy new, but had the time. They turned out real well and have progressed into the wingers that I now use and pplan to market in the new year. I think if you have some mechanical ability and access to some simple tools you can make some very nice wingers given that you have a plan.


----------



## KwickLabs

Rewarding? You bet! and it is a very short call to technical support. :wink: 

Build'em and you can fix'em. I have four of my own KwickLabs Mini-My-Wingers and downtime consists of forgetting to charge a battery once in a rare while. 8)


----------



## Guest

I built 4 using Kwicklabs idea. I made 4 with electronics and 209 primer for about $550. The 209 primer does not work all the time. It worked out great with my limited funds.


----------



## Duckhunter_

I plan to build a winger using the picture from Mike Bons (home made training equipment post). It looks like a very good design, and simple to build. I have ordered the pie low voltage trigger and actuator. Purchased a set of Radio Shack 2 way Radios on sale for 20$. I am looking forward to getting this unit built, I usually train by myself. 

The one thing I do not know how to do is fire the 209 primers, could someone explain the best way to go about this. 

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Misty Marsh

Get in touch with Mike Bons, he has a system that uses the pouch and the latex tubing's elasticity to fire a primer off. Check your 2-way radios siganl and make sure that the headphone jack actually emits a positive signal when keyed because some actually emit a positive to negative when keyed and back to positive which would'nt work. Others are negative 7 volts and flip negative 4 when keyed and back to negative 7. You need to wire up the headphone plug and put a ohm meter on the wires and check them for signal. This 2 way radio deal works great as long as you can get the right radio's. I use 2 way radios on my launcher stands and Elsema based ekectronics for my wingers and it works great.


----------



## Mike Bons

As far as the EMT winger goes I am planning on building more for myself. I have only 1 dog, likely 2 within the next year, so my equipment does not get tons of use. My FRS system does not use the low voltage trigger and relay and works fine with the servo's. However, if I was to start over again I would not go the FRS route. For multiple marks it's a pain when you have to switch channels, and keep in mind there has to be around 6 channels in between. So if you have winger #1 set on 1, winger #2 has to be set on 7, and then winger #3 on 14 (although doing a double is OK because you can just use 1 and 14. I like the idea of the Elsema products as you just press buttons 1,2,3 or 4 and fire. 
The 209 primer idea works pretty well (especially considering it cost me only $5 to make). As long as there is enough tension created by the rubbers to pull the coupler all the way down (which is very little) the primer will fire. 
Ed, 
I put a ziptie around the turnbuckle and is currently firing consistently. 
Mike


----------



## Guest

Mike,

Where can one find your plans?

NCC


----------



## Mike Bons

Plans?? I rarley read instructions, let alone make plans. :wink: 
The only key measurement is the U at the top is 23.5" across. All other measurements are based on how big you want your winger to be. My main support legs are 53.5" with the 6" offset. If you need more help on the 209 primer thing let me know.
Kwicklabs is the man!! Visit the thread he started at http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=238179 for his and many other ideas.
Mike


----------



## Kentucky Lab

thunderdog said:


> Homemade wingers can be just as good as the commercial wingers. Typically the hardest part is getting a safe, reliable release mechanism. If you were only going to build one winger, it is probably better just to buy one. By the time you buy all the materials and the time spent figuring out exactly what will and won't work, you are already behind. If you were going to build 4 or 5 wingers, then you could save some money. I think you should order 3 gunners-up with electronics and then let your friend borrow them to train with.
> 
> Call me you goober.
> 
> Joe


Tell you what, I'll make you three of the finest homemade wingers and I'll take those ole bumper boys off your hands......what do ya say???


----------



## Fres n' Eddie

May I get a copy of the plans sent to me via email or another method?



KwickLabs said:


> Rewarding? You bet! and it is a very short call to technical support. :wink:
> 
> Build'em and you can fix'em. I have four of my own KwickLabs Mini-My-Wingers and downtime consists of forgetting to charge a battery once in a rare while. 8)


----------



## Milletro

Hello, being an engineer I find these inquiries interesting. I often see plans for "homemade" wingers and wonder... if a manufacturer were to sell a reliable and safe trigger system (the most un-homemakeable part) would this be something you as a DIY'er would buy? What would you be willing to spend? Yes, I'm trying to determine if this would constitute investing in actually building product.


----------



## Matt McKenzie

Years ago I built some “H” style wingers and bought releases from someone in South Carolina (if my memory is correct). They worked fine. The only problem was that I built them out of 1” square steel tubing so it took two men and a strong boy to pack them around


----------



## Tdog

I researched DIY wingers a few years ago. I was going to use square aluminum tubing, bulk rubber, etc. The big hang up for me was the release mechanism, I was skeptical about the reliability of the ones I would build.
Training time can be hard to come by, the last thing a guy needs is to fight equipment and waste time. The stuff has to work. I ended up buying Zingers, have been very happy with them.
To answer your question, if you had a reliable trigger/release for less than $100 you would have something, IMHO. Also would have to be able to use 209, .22 blanks.


----------

